

Working on a new trading platform and need your advice - melita

Our team is trying to offer a new and different service for young designers and those smaller businesses who might need their designs. Do you have any advice how to improve it? Would you consider joining it and if so, why? sillytrader.com
======
lifeguard
I have worked for several ISPs that sold design services. Something the good
ones had that I didn't think was obvious is project management via a dedicated
project manager (one manager to many projects). I assume you tap a global
market of online designers -- if not you should.

Why was this helpful? A friendly arbiter between the parties is often useful.
Good designers are not always good communicators and planners. Many small
businesses have very little experience in marketing, and a project manager
helps with expectations and requisites for a timely conclusion to the project.

~~~
melita
Hi! Thanks for your reply. Yes, we're targeting a global audience but it will
take time to get there. We're also in the process of changing the name and
specifying the serevice description just to make it clearer. We're a team of
six but only two of them are in charge of marketing and further development.
Thank you again. What about the overall idea of the service - do you find in
interesting?

